
FreedomCoin: Just another word for nothing left to lose? - davidgerard
https://decryptmedia.com/5107/freedomcoin-icox-stablecoin-bitrail-gunbroker
======
75dvtwin
Perhaps a less opinionated description of new tech, and their business
proposition is here [1]

"... FreedomCoin is a regulated cryptocurrency powered by BitRail for
merchants that puts the power of payments back into the consumer’s hands.

Meant to be used for inexpensive, instant, and secure payments and money
transfers,

FreedomCoin allows consumers — for the first time — to have access to a
cryptocurrency for common transactions with impressive ease-of-use.

..."

Pricing is 1.9% per transaction (at the same link). Better than credit cards
or paypal, obviously.

No more than 5,000 USD per transaction (regardless if it is an ACH transaction
or just between parties).

The usage is not anonymous.

[1] [https://freedomcoin.cc/#more](https://freedomcoin.cc/#more)

